# Utiliser une Application developpée en Visual Basic sous OS X ?



## Original-VLM (25 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour a tous, 

Je viens solliciter votre savoir parce que j'ai une petite question.

Je suis en stage dans une entreprise qui a developpé une application en Visual Basic / MySQL. Dans la logique des choses, cette application est utilisée par nos clients uniquement sur des environnements Windows.
Nous avons eu un client aujourd'hui qui a émis le souhait d'utiliser l'application sous OS X, et forcément, dans l'état actuel des choses, ça pose un petit problème.

Mes questions sont donc les suivantes : 

Y a t'il une autre solution que de passer via Virtual PC ou de redevelopper toute l'application?
J'ai entendu parler du Real Basic, qu'en est t'il de ce langage de programmation?
Existe un moyen quelquonque de porter l'application sans redeveloppée toute l'application (je sais ça je l'ai déja dit )

Merci de vos réponses 


PS : la portage vers Java est en projet, mais c'est une solution provisoire que je recherche la, donc pas de Java


----------



## ntx (25 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir,
VB, mauvais choix de techno pour pouvoir un jour porter votre application en dehors de Windows  Partir de Java aurait été plus subtile 
Pour RealBasic, il faudrait voir sur leur site ce qu'il en est pour la compatibilité, mais je crains qu'il ne soit qu'un lointain cousin et donc que l'appli doive être réécrite en grand partie. Passez directement à Java


----------



## Original-VLM (25 Janvier 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> VB, mauvais choix de techno pour pouvoir un jour porter votre application en dehors de Windows  Partir de Java aurait été plus subtile
> Pour RealBasic, il faudrait voir sur leur site ce qu'il en est pour la compatibilité, mais je crains qu'il ne soit qu'un lointain cousin et donc que l'appli doive être réécrite en grand partie. Passez directement à Java



Le portage vers java est la solution sur le long terme. Mais c'est une opération longue et couteuse. N'y a t'il vraiment pas une solution intermediaire, même provisoire?

Sais tu ce qu'il pourrait en etre de Virtual PC ?

Merci


----------



## ntx (25 Janvier 2005)

Si ton programme ne demande pas trop de CPU, ça fonctionnera sous VPC.


----------



## Original-VLM (25 Janvier 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Si ton programme ne demande pas trop de CPU, ça fonctionnera sous VPC.



Ah, c'est sans doute une bonne nouvelle ça...

Même si l'application fonctionne sur un modèle client / server?

... désolé de toutes ces questions, mais je n'ai jamais utilisé Virtual PC (je n'en voyais pas l'utilité jusqu'a aujourd'hui :d)


----------



## ntx (26 Janvier 2005)

Jamais essayer mais VPC sait quand meme faire pas mal de chose. Installe le et essaies


----------



## Original-VLM (26 Janvier 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Jamais essayer mais VPC sait quand meme faire pas mal de chose. Installe le et essaies



Ok Ok, je vais le tester, et m'empresser d'aller l'acheter de ce pas :love:

.... si vous avez d'autres infos n'hésitez pas


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Février 2005)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> .... si vous avez d'autres infos n'hésitez pas



Je te laisse le lien d'un forum de Google en anglais sur Virtual PC :

http://groups-beta.google.com/group/microsoft.public.mac.virtualpc?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8


----------



## GrandGibus (7 Février 2005)

Sinon, il y a aussi Citrix qui dans certains cas peut vous tirer d'affaire... en attendant la version Java bien entendu .


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Février 2005)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> si vous avez d'autres infos n'hésitez pas



En complèment de mon message, il y a sur Macge 3 sujets Virtual PC. Il n' y a pas encore de sommaire à Virtual PC 3, mais pour les 2 autres sujets tout y est complet: 

Sommaire Virtual PC 2 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=79020

Sujet Virtual PC 2
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77678&page=1&pp=40&highlight=vpc

Sommaire Virtual PC 1 (lien direct dans le sujet)
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=715148&postcount=530

Sujet Virtual PC 1
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=43422&page=1&pp=20

Le sommaire de Virtual PC 1 est assez long à arriver. Patientes un peu.
Bien que la pagination ait changé dans la premier sujet, on peut retrouver tout avec la fonction rechercher dans le sujet en faisant un copier-coller avec les sujets des messages ou posts.


----------



## cadfael (12 Février 2005)

RealBasic est capable d'importer et de convertir le code VB (c'est une possibilité récente).
Cela dit, je ne sais pas ce que cela vaut. Il est probable que des programmes simples passent sans problème (y compris des choses faisant appel à MySQL) et que les plus compliqués (en particulier s'ils contiennent des trucs très widowsiens) demandent à réécrire une partie du code.

Le plus simple serait de tester la fiabilité du transfert avec une version démo de RB... Et après tu peux le compiler pour PC, pour Mac ou pour Linux.


----------

